# wie Gehäuse vom Parkettboden entkoppeln?



## Mike1 (10. Januar 2009)

*wie Gehäuse vom Parkettboden entkoppeln?*

Hey!
Ich habe ein LianLi PC-G50b Gehäuse. Blöderweise ist das Gehäuse nicht nur aus Alu sondern auch der Festplattenkäfig direkt mit dem Boden verschraubt, wodurch die Vibrationen sehr gut an den Gehäuseboden weitergeleitet werden. 
Das Vibrieren von Gehäuseboden und restlichem Gehäuse konnte ich durch Schalldämmmatten schon einigermaßen bändigen...blöderweise sitzen aber die vorderen Füße des Gehäuses direkt unter dem Festplattenkäfig wodurch die Vibrationen wunderbar in meinen Parkettboden weitergeleitet werden... 

Nun suche ich nach einer Möglichkeit das effektiv zu unterbinden...irgendwelche Vorschläge? Ich dachte an ein Stück dicken Teppich...den müsste ich aber auch erst besorgen und vielleicht gibt es ja eine bessere Möglichkeit 

Vielen Dank im Voraus
Mike


----------



## Shibi (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: wie Gehäuse vom Parkettboden entkoppeln?*

Also ein Teppich wäre auf alle Fälle eine gute Möglichkeit.

Es gibt auch Gummientkoppler.

Oder du verwendest HiFi Entkoppler, aber die sind meistens etwas wacklig. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Equilibrium (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: wie Gehäuse vom Parkettboden entkoppeln?*

Du kannst es auch mit Tennisbällen versuchen. Einfach halbieren die dinger und drunter setzen. Ist nicht grad schick, aber effektiv


----------



## chris@vs (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: wie Gehäuse vom Parkettboden entkoppeln?*

Fpr Stühle gibt es auch so "Gummidinger" die haben so ne Klebefolie. Die dinger kosten glaub
49cent/stück und man kriegt sie im Baumarkt. 
Aber ein Teppich wäre glaube ich das effektivste


----------



## Mike1 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: wie Gehäuse vom Parkettboden entkoppeln?*

Sooo hab mal meine Mami drauf angesprochen, die hatte da noch zwei alte Teppich-Vorleger...einen dreimal zusammengefaltet und voilà deutlich leiser 

Ich hatte mir erhofft das mein Haupt-Problem damit auch erledigt wäre, blöderweise ist dem aber nicht so: meine beiden Festplatten schweben, und das in einer sehr nervigen Frequenz. Besonders fördernd für diese Schwebung ist vermutlich, dass die Festplatten starr in einem Alu-Käfig sitzen:
http://reviews.pcapex.com/cases/images/lianli_g50-26.jpg
http://reviews.pcapex.com/cases/images/lianli_g50-44.jpg
Quelle:PCApex.com - Lian-Li G50 ATX Mid Tower Case

Ich könnte den Käfig so umbauen das er breiter ist und ich dann Gummi (hab noch ein Stück 2mm dicken Dichtungsgummi) zwischen Wände und Festplatten stecken kann...nur bringt das etwas? Die Schrauben stellen schliesslich noch immer eine starre Verbindung dar, wobei ich da auch Gummidichtungen zwischen Schraubenkopf und Alu-Wand geben könnte, wenn mir jemand sagt woher ich die Schrauben in längerer Ausführung bekomme (bzw. was das überhaupt für ein Gewinde ist)


----------



## Shibi (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: wie Gehäuse vom Parkettboden entkoppeln?*

Du könntest den Käfig demontieren und die Festplatten mit einem Shoggy Sandwich entkoppeln.
Die Materialien dafür kosten nur ein paar Euro und sind in jedem Baumarkt zu finden. Damit sind die Festplatten perfekt entkoppelt, es werden absolut keine Schwingungen mehr übertragen. Etwas besseres gibt es nicht. 

Du machst ein Sandwich aus zwei schwarzen und einer orangen Matte, klebst es zusammen und legst ide Platte drauf. Wenn du eine zweite hast legst du eine schwarze Matte dazwischen und die zweite Platte da drauf. Nur wenn du den PC transportierst solltest du die Platten rausnehmen oder zumindest vorsichtig sein, sonst fliegen sie rum und das wäre nicht so gut. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Mike1 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: wie Gehäuse vom Parkettboden entkoppeln?*



Shibi schrieb:


> Du könntest den Käfig demontieren und die Festplatten mit einem Shoggy Sandwich entkoppeln.
> Die Materialien dafür kosten nur ein paar Euro und sind in jedem Baumarkt zu finden. Damit sind die Festplatten perfekt entkoppelt, es werden absolut keine Schwingungen mehr übertragen. Etwas besseres gibt es nicht.
> 
> Du machst ein Sandwich aus zwei schwarzen und einer orangen Matte, klebst es zusammen und legst ide Platte drauf. Wenn du eine zweite hast legst du eine schwarze Matte dazwischen und die zweite Platte da drauf. Nur wenn du den PC transportierst solltest du die Platten rausnehmen oder zumindest vorsichtig sein, sonst fliegen sie rum und das wäre nicht so gut.


eher schlecht für meine Anforderungen geeignet, der PC wandert nämlich alle paar Wochen zu ner LAN, und da habe ich keine Lust jedes mal an den Festplatten rumzumachen. Noch dazu wäre es fatal wenn der PC dann mit losen Festplatten von irgendeinem hilfsbereiten Freund ins Auto getragen wird oder Ähnliches.


----------



## Sarge_70 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: wie Gehäuse vom Parkettboden entkoppeln?*



Equilibrium schrieb:


> Du kannst es auch mit Tennisbällen versuchen. Einfach halbieren die dinger und drunter setzen. Ist nicht grad schick, aber effektiv



die halbierten tennisbälle, erinnert mich an die guten alten zeiten 

Schön sauber durchschneiden und noch schwarz färben 

mfg


----------



## Shibi (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: wie Gehäuse vom Parkettboden entkoppeln?*

Du kannst das Sandwich auch verschrauben und die Festplatten mit einem Gummiband oder ähnlichem drauf fixieren. Dann wäre es transportsicher.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Mike1 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: wie Gehäuse vom Parkettboden entkoppeln?*



Shibi schrieb:


> Du kannst das Sandwich auch verschrauben und die Festplatten mit einem Gummiband oder ähnlichem drauf fixieren. Dann wäre es transportsicher.


daran dachte ich auch gerade 

Werde mir aber nochmal überlegen ob ich da überhaupt etwas mache, denn ich bin gerade drauf gekommen, dass die Schwebung garnicht durch die beiden Festplatten sondern durch die kombinierten Geräusche vom 2.PC und meinem normalen PC zustande gekommen ist 
Sobald einer von beiden PCs abgedreht ist, ist Ruhe im Zimmer 
Nach dem ich noch etwas Dämmmaterial übrig habe werde ich den 2.PC damit nahezu lautlos machen und das Problem damit beseitigen.

Somit ist das Ziel dieses Threads eigentlich erreicht, eventuell drossle ich noch den einen oder anderen Lüfter, steige auf 1337-halbierte Tennisbälle  um oder ähnliches, aber eigentlich ist der PC jetzt wunderbar leise


----------



## chris@vs (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: wie Gehäuse vom Parkettboden entkoppeln?*

Du kannst auch einen Festplattenkäfig für drei deiner 5,25" Sckächte kaufen:

Caseking.de » HDD-Zubehör » HDD-Kühler » Cooler Master STB-3T4-E3-GP HDD-Modul - Universal

Hier noch zwei von LianLi

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/HDD-Zubehoer/HDD-Expansion-Kits:::263_576.
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...its/Lian-Li-HDD-Kit-EX-23NB-black::10607.html


----------

